# Christmas dress



## Saints (Dec 14, 2005)

What are you guys wearing for Christmas? I'm wearing this dress I bought on ebay, like the one in the picture but another color, navy blue


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 14, 2005)

cute dress, im wearing my pjs!!! nobody comes over its just family i live with so no need to dress up:icon_love


----------



## anne7 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey, I am wearing a dress too! It is black and A-line (mid calf length), and has cream colored skinny straps and a cream satin waist sash. I have little suede kitten heels to go with it too. And I have a cropped cream sweater that has a tie at the neck (hard to explain, sorry:icon_wink ) and has tiny sequins on it! I am excited to get dressed up to go to midnight mass.:icon_chee


----------



## Saints (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds cozy :icon_smil I forget you guys open up your presents on Christmas day, we do it on Christmas eve here, so the 24th is our big celebration day


----------



## Saints (Dec 14, 2005)

Sounds good :icon_wink


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 14, 2005)

Cute dress!! I love it! Im wearing my pjs too!! hehe:icon_chee


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 14, 2005)

I love that dress! Ebay is awesome!!!

sometimes I wish I was wearing my PJs. But instead I will be wearing a black dress:


----------



## Becky (Dec 15, 2005)

*wow!!! those are hot dresses! i believe every girl should own an awesome black dress like those! I'm looking for a new one to wear this New Years!*


----------



## anne7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ooh cute dress Terri! I can't find a pic of mine online, but it reminds me of Audrey Hepburn, thats kinda why I bought it,lol

ITA with you Becky, every girl needs a perfect black dress that will go with everything!


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty dresses everyone!

I will just be wearing jeans, boots, and a random sweater for our family Christmases ... No one dresses up *that* much when it's just family -- or at least we don't!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wish I had a fun New Year's party to go to, I saw so many pretty dresses in the mall today! (Except my dress wouldn't be black, I think black is boring and I like color!) But we never go anywhere where I could wear something dressy like that! lol


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2005)

Those 2 dresses are fab girls. I never EVER wear dresses or skirts. I hate my legs! I do know what i'll wear on Xmas day though.

1. Black Hipster Trousers

2. Dark Purple kinda plum coloured wrap top (real cute!)

3. Purple &amp; gold accessories

so i guess i'll be doing a purple/gold FOTD!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay, it better be a full-face one too!:icon_chee


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 15, 2005)

PJs for me too!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Very pretty dress,dontknow what ill be wearing ,but i know ill have some makeup on!!:icon_chee


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very pretty dresses! I love the details on both. :icon_smil

We just have informal family gatherings for Christmas Eve and Day, so it's a pair of better jeans and a ribbed cream colored knit shirt and Banana Republic courdoroy blazer. My alternate look is a pair of cream colored cotton pants, a blue crew-neck shirt and multi-toned blue boiled wool jacket from Eileen Fisher.


----------



## redrocks (Dec 15, 2005)

Saints that is a very pretty dress!

We don't dress up for Christmas. We will be spending it with family and that means playing with 3 kids as well.

I'll more than likely wear jeans and a nice sweater.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2005)

love the dresses, everyone!

anne, lau, and kerry, sounds very nice!

i usually don't dress up much for xmas, but this year i wanna because i've been losing weight (down 10 lbs), so i wanna dress up. not sure what, though!

saints, xmas eve is the day we celebrate, too, but my family is european, so that's why!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

jen congrats on you losing weight, what diet are you on? ( sorry to ruin your thread saints)


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks! it's called the jennifer diet :icon_lol: i did my own thing. it's the same diet i did when i lost 35 lbs. i just watch what i eat!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 15, 2005)

I have no clue what to wear! Most likely i will wear a pair of dress pants and a nice tank top with a shrug or a nice top or maybe even designer jeans but dressed up. But i guarentee u i'm going to wear a track suit 'cuz all my cousins and everyone will be at our house so who do i got to impress? LOL if i do dress up, i'll be in my track suit after dinner! Plus, i'm in Toronto and we are getting a foot of snow tonight so could u imagine how cold its going to be here for us!? I'd love to wear a dress or a skirt but then i look out the window and................NO WAY!!!:icon_lol:


----------



## Saints (Dec 15, 2005)

No problem :icon_wink


----------



## Saints (Dec 15, 2005)

Good for you :clap


----------



## bunni (Dec 16, 2005)

wearing my PJs as well, just gonna be home, maybe for new years i will wear some dressy pants, but not dress, hahah, don't wanna friz my arse off, its cold here in MI


----------



## biedronka (Dec 28, 2005)

Pretty version of little black dress.


----------



## kepoole (Oct 25, 2010)

we picked the dress (meroon top and bottom-mix of meroon and brown) as shown here http://www.sophiasstyle.com/girls-clothes/dresses/christmas.html next to the content for our little Burgundy 6 years old. Can u pls suggest the nail polish, and the hair style that would give a perfect look in the christmas evening. thanks


----------



## vivianwell (Oct 25, 2010)

so pretty!

http://www.6pm.com/7729026


----------



## cocol (Nov 2, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## alicabacon (Nov 20, 2010)

[SIZE=10pt]Well, yet not decided.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]But I will definitely go with some color.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I am bore with little black dress.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Any suggestion rather that lbd.[/SIZE]


----------



## Kjammi (Nov 21, 2010)

I am going to wear this tunic from H&amp;M:





Paired with these pants from La Redoute:





What do you think? I am only going to be with my family, so there

is no pressure about perfect matching etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kjammi (Nov 21, 2010)

Also, I am planning to buy this headband to use with the tunic and black pants. It just so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not sure yet. I saw a dress I liked in CULT but they only have large sizes and it doesn't look like they're getting anymore in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

